# orange lights



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Many last year (including myself) were in the hunt for orange spotlight bulbs without much success. I found a site that offers spiral flourescent 60 watt replacement bulbs that may be of help if you use the reflective shop lights.

They may only be a 60 watt equivalent, but at least they're the right color. The info is here: http://www.nolico.com/saveenergy/13_watt_colored_swirl_cfls.htm

Just thought I'd share. Hopefully this may help some out who are looking for orange bulbs.


----------



## Fookie (Aug 27, 2007)

I found those bulbs at a local Walmart for $4.99 each. That is the only Walmart I have seen them at. The red and orange are almost the same color and give off good light.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use my PAR -38 outdoors (rated for indoors only...so rain and Par 38's dont mix) which are VERY low cost stage lights and have a lens "track" mounted on them so you can insert the color (plastic/mylar???) lens into each one. They came with several sheets of this color...which you trim to fit. All I do to get orange is one sheet of red and one sheet of yellow....cut them..slide into the track and turn the light on......ORANGE. And at 100 watts each.....well its ORANGE


----------

